# [SOLVED] Monitor Has Gone Dark



## New7User

I did a search for topic, no results : My monitor with HP Pavilion All-in-One PC has gone dark. Not black. I can navigate but can barely see. I increased the brightness, but it didn't help. Much searching revealed a reference to "a backlight problem". Couldn't find anything else. Not sure how I'd fix that, but willing to try. Would appreciate any input, suggestions.


----------



## wmorri

*Re: Monitor Has Gone Dark*

Hi,

What is the make and model of your PC, also what is OS that is on the computer?


----------



## New7User

*Re: Monitor Has Gone Dark*

Hi wmorri. I kept poking around, trying to find a fix, and finally did. I right clicked on the desktop > Personalize > Display > Brightness > then selected Balanced (Recommended). Instant brightness. I'm sure glad it wasn't a backlight or inverter problem. Thanks for your response. Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## wmorri

*Re: Monitor Has Gone Dark*

Glad to hear you fixed it. If you would mark your thread solved at the top when you are all set that would be great!


----------

